
Synology-SA-18:64 Synology Diskstation Manager - based2
https://www.synology.com/en-global/security/advisory/Synology_SA_18_64
======
yebyen
> Detail: Reserved

> Abstract: A vulnerability allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code
> via a susceptible version of Synology Diskstation Manager (DSM).

> Publish Time: 2018-12-26

That's pretty much all of the useful information on the page, hmm! So if
you've upgraded your DSM since Christmas, I think you have the fixed release

~~~
goldcd
Got the mail yesterday notifying me about:

Synology-SA-18:62 Synology-SA-18:64 Synology-SA-18:65

Looks like they got the fixes for DSM out pretty quickly -
[https://www.synology.com/en-
uk/releaseNote/DS918+#ver_23824-...](https://www.synology.com/en-
uk/releaseNote/DS918+#ver_23824-4) (65 is SRM bug, not DSM)

and then mailed me a week or so later..

~~~
yebyen
If you have SNMP signals on your DSM, you probably got an alert sooner,
something like this if you were actively listening for it:

> WARNING - Synology "DS1513+" (s/n: "XXXXTTT99999", "DSM 6.2-23824"), DSM
> update available

